# Graser gegen Seerosen?



## Der_Glücklose (23. Oktober 2007)

Hi #h

suche für ein ca. 1ha große Gewässer durchschnittliche Tiefe ca. 1m ein paar Graser um ein wenig der Seerosen Herr zu werden, im Sommer bedecken die schon um die 95% des Sees. 

Macht das Sinn? Welche Größe würdet ihr empfehlen? Welche Stückzahl?


----------



## NorbertF (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*

Lass es lieber sein. Bei 1 Meter Tiefe würd ich lieber einige von den Seerosen manuell entfernen. Vielleicht kauft sie sogar jemand, der welche braucht.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*

Hi #h

haben schon immer einige manuell entfernt, das Problem es werden jedes Jahr mehr und der und der See vermodert immer mehr . Ausserdem bei der Fläche eine einigermaßen große Fläche manuell zu entfernen, das ist echt ganz schön aufwendig und anstrengend .


----------



## SchwalmAngler (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*

Also ich kann nur von Grasern abraten. Die Seerosen wirst Du damit nicht los und die Graser werden wohl mehr Schaden im Gewässer anrichten als sie Dir nützen. Hinzu kommt noch, das esin Deutschland verboten ist Graser in ein Gewässer ein zu setzen.

Wenn Du die Seerosen los werden willst hilft eigentlich nur ausgraben aber vorsicht, manche Arten sind geschützt.


----------



## Jens0883 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*

Warum ist das Einsetzen verboten?


----------



## Stefan6 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur von Grasern abraten. Die Seerosen wirst Du damit nicht los und die Graser werden wohl mehr Schaden im Gewässer anrichten als sie Dir nützen. Hinzu kommt noch, das esin Deutschland verboten ist Graser in ein Gewässer ein zu setzen.
> 
> Wenn Du die Seerosen los werden willst hilft eigentlich nur ausgraben aber vorsicht, manche Arten sind geschützt.


Wir haben auch Graser besetzt im Vereinsgewässer http://www.avalster.de/Aktuelle-Faenge.html #h Also kanns nicht verboten sein.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Wir haben auch Graser besetzt im Vereinsgewässer http://www.avalster.de/Aktuelle-Faenge.html #h Also kanns nicht verboten sein.


Jo, das ist immer der beste Spruch... "kann nich verboten sein, weil wir´s ja gemacht haben". #q
Sorry, aber Du must zugeben, dass die Weisheit nicht viel taugt. |uhoh:


Besatz mit Graskarpfen (und einigen anderen Spezies) ist sogar europaweit strengstens verboten, da der Graskarpfen nach FFH-Richtlinie als "gebietsfremd" gilt und obendrein noch Schaden an der heimischen Flora&Fauna anrichtet.
Des Weiteren ist der Besatz (quasi doppelt) auch per einiger Landes-Fischereigesetze bzw deren Verordnungen untersagt.

Das ist Fakt und somit nicht diskussionsfähig.


----------



## Stefan6 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Jo, das ist immer der beste Spruch... "kann nich verboten sein, weil wir´s ja gemacht haben". #q
> Sorry, aber Du must zugeben, dass die Weisheit nicht viel taugt. |uhoh:
> 
> 
> ...


Der Verein wird schon wissen obs erlaubt ist oder nicht.Da die Gewässer stark verkrautet sind,wurden die besetzt.Glaub nicht,das die  gegen Verbote verstoßen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Der Verein wird schon wissen obs erlaubt ist oder nicht.Da die Gewässer stark verkrautet sind,wurden die besetzt.Glaub nicht,das die  gegen Verbote verstoßen.


Du glaubst gar nicht wieviele Vereine Dinge tun die NICHT erlaubt sind. Oder wieviel Fisch besetzt wird, der gar nicht besetzt werden dürfte/ sollte... |rolleyes

Sorry, aber bei Angelvereinen glaub ich persönlich an gar nix. 


Es gibt Ausnahmegenehmigungen. ABER, die gibbet nicht nur weil paar Anglern zuviel Kraut im Wasser ist. Sowas gibt es nur in besonderen Fällen, wo das Allgemeinwohl Vorrang hat gegenüber dem Naturschutzrecht.
Das liegt z.B. vor, wenn es um Wasserbewirtschaftung (Verkehrswege), Feuerlöschteiche, Wassergewinnungsanlagen, etc. geht. Aber das ist sowas von selten...


----------



## Gardenfly (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*

Graser fressen keine Seerosen,also braucht man über erlaubt oder nicht reden.
Möglich währe den Teich ablassen und ausfrieren lassen, klappt nur in harten Wintern.
Es gibt auch chemische Mittel wie Roundup,sind aber nicht für Wasser zugelassen und dementsprechend verboten.Habe nur mal mitbekommen das es klappt, Windverdriftung vom Nachbarn, war für Fische nicht giftig aber für Fischnährtiere.

Das einfachst ist ein Boot und eine Sense einmal monatlich.


----------



## ollidi (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*

Ich würde das auch mit ausbuddeln versuchen. Falls Ihr noch hochprozentigen Brandkalk besorgen könnt ( >80%) versucht das mal damit. Aber dabei solltet Ihr auf jeden Fall die richtige Schutzbekleidung haben. 

Zu den Grasern:
@Stefan
Es gibt definitiv ein Besatzverbot für Graskarpfen. Ein Nachbarverein hat gerade eine Klage am Hals, wo es um mehrere tausend Euronen Strafe geht, weil die welche eingesetzt haben. Und zwar genau 5 Stück! Ich würde mal einen Tip an Euren Verein geben, die Bilder mit den Grasern ganz schnell von der Webseite zu nehmen.

Allerdings kann man bei den Bildern evtl. auch davon ausgehen, dass die gefangenen Graser ja schon vor dem Besatzverbot eingesetzt wurden.


----------



## Fischakeenig (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Das ist Fakt und somit nicht diskussionsfähig.


Hab ich auch schon irgendwo gelesen.
Aber wie kömmts, daß ich letztens einen Graser mit 45cm wieder reinsetzen mußte, weil auf der Tageskarte explizit ein Schonmaß von 50cm angegeben wurde??? Find auch in der Bayerischen Fischereiverordnung bei den Schonmaßen und Zeiten weder n Graskarpfen noch n Amur??? Wo steht des? Und vor allem, war das vom Verein rechtens, solche Bestimmungen auf die Tageskarte zu schreiben??? Denn ich denk, wenn man den Fisch nicht einsetzen darf, darf man ihn auch nicht zurücksetzen.#d

Gruß und Petri
fischakeenig


----------



## Gardenfly (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*

Graser dürfen nicht in Naturgewässer !!!
In Teichwirtschaft (auch ehemalige) ist es in der Regel erlaubt, genauso greifen dort keine Mindestmaße (währe ja auch blöd, wenn der Fischzüchter keie Satzfische entnehmen darf).
Viele Landwirte haben ihre Teiche als Teichwirtschaft angelegt und später an Vereine verpachtet,also schauen was eingetragen ist.
Das die untere Naturschutzbehörde gerne Vorschriften macht die in keinen Gesetzt steht ist eher als Amts/Machtmissbrauch zu sehen.


----------



## Fischakeenig (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Graser dürfen nicht in Naturgewässer !!!


Sorry, hab mich vorhin nicht richtig ausgedrückt. Hab den Graser in einem Naturgewässer gefangen ( Regnitz bei Baiersdorf ). #c


----------



## Carp4Fun (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*

Moin Paddy,



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Besatz mit Graskarpfen (und einigen anderen Spezies) ist sogar europaweit strengstens verboten, da der Graskarpfen nach FFH-Richtlinie als "gebietsfremd" gilt und obendrein noch Schaden an der heimischen Flora&Fauna anrichtet.



Interessanter Punkt. Und das gilt wirklich überall und auch unabhängig davon, ob es sich um ein offenes oder geschlossenes Gewässersystem handelt? In Sachen Refo-Besatz scheint ja -zumindest bei uns in S-H- offenbar Letzteres ausschlaggebend zu sein, wie es neulich von jemandem erzählt wurde, der es eigentlich wissen sollte.#c

Und was hier auch schon angedeutet wurde: Darf ein Verein (für ein geschlossenes Gewässer) ein Entnahmeverbot für Graser verhängen? Hinsichtlich FFH-RL dürfte man dann ja eher eine Mitnahmepflicht erwarten?!#c


----------



## Der_Glücklose (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*

Hi #h

wenn der Besatz verboten und nicht mal sicher ist das es was bringt bleiben wir lieber bei der guten alten Handarbeit.


----------



## angelemanze (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*

Hallo 
gebe dir mal eine ganz heissen Tip
Nutrias oder auch unter besser bekannten namen wie bisamratte wäre doch ein lösung-
die fressen nämlich seerosenknospen und deren stengel- solange bis die seerose unter der wasseroberfläche ist und diese dann irgendwann selber den geist aufgibt-
aber wer will schon nutrias am wasser, besonders wenn die im frühjahr babys haben sind echt lästig und agressiv-ein lösungsansatz wäre es ja


----------



## Gardenfly (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*

Schwäne helfen auch nur stören beim angeln .
Nutrias= Graskarpfen ebenfalls Gebietsfremd, vermehren sich aber auch . (wurden mal von "Tierbefreiern" auf die Natur losgelassen).


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*

Seerosen sind so ziemlich das einizige Grünzeug was die Graser nicht so gerne mögen. 

Das mit dem Besatzverbot interessiert mich auch.

Gilt das nur für nicht geschlossene Gewässer oder tatsächlich auch für geschlossene Gewässer? Zweiteres wäre mir neu.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*



angelemanze schrieb:


> gebe dir mal eine ganz heissen Tip
> Nutrias oder auch unter besser bekannten namen wie bisamratte wäre doch ein lösung-


 
... und einen evtl. vorhandenen Teichmuschelbestand erledigen die auch gleich mit, genauso wie die Dämme des Teiches ... 
Dann ist man aber zu 100% sicher, das es keine Seerosen mehr gibt denn ohne Wasser auch keine Seerosen. #q


----------



## flasha (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> ... und einen evtl. vorhandenen Teichmuschelbestand erledigen die auch gleich mit, genauso wie die Dämme des Teiches ...
> Dann ist man aber zu 100% sicher, das es keine Seerosen mehr gibt denn ohne Wasser auch keine Seerosen. #q



Haha der war gut  Man kommt wohl an der Arbeit nicht vorbei. Schnapp dir ein paar freiwillige und dann ran ans Kraut


----------



## schrauber78 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> ... und einen evtl. vorhandenen Teichmuschelbestand erledigen die auch gleich mit


wer hat dir denndiesen mist erzählt??? ist dir eigentlich klar, das nutrias a.k.a. bisamratten reine vegetarier (ebenso wie biber) sind?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> wer hat dir denndiesen mist erzählt???



Der Muschel- und Krebsexperte Dipl. Biologe Christoph Dümpelmann sowie Wikipedia ...



schrauber78 schrieb:


> ist dir eigentlich klar, das nutrias a.k.a. bisamratten reine vegetarier (ebenso wie biber) sind?



Nein, ist das währe mir völlig neu, zumal der Bisam Muschelbestände in großem Umfang vernichten kann und es auch tut wenn ihm die Gelegenheit geboten wird.

Weiterhin gehört der Bisam zu den Wühlmäusen und der Nutria zu den Biberratten. Es handelt sich also um zwei völlig unterschiedliche Arten.


----------



## Rudl (9. November 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*

Wenn der Amur wegen Gebietsfremdheit nicht ausgesetzt werden darf frage ich mich was dann der Zuchtkarpfen oder überhaupt gleich der Karpfen in deutschen Gewässern zu suchen hat.


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. November 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*



Rudl schrieb:


> Wenn der Amur wegen Gebietsfremdheit nicht ausgesetzt werden darf frage ich mich was dann der Zuchtkarpfen oder überhaupt gleich der Karpfen in deutschen Gewässern zu suchen hat.




Es gibt einige Ausnahmen in denen der Graskarpfen, hier fallen immerhin 3 Fischarten drunter, besetzt werden darf aber auch nur mit Zustimmung von Behörden. Welche Auflagen und Richtlinien hier eingehalten werden müssen kann ich nicht sagen, habe mich nie dafür interessiert ich bleibe lieber bei dem Fisch der schon da war und nicht erst eingeflogen werden muß.

In den 60er Jahren wurden die Graser vermehrt besetzt, gerade um Probleme mit Kraut zu lösen. Ein Problem war das keiner auch nur ansatzweise wusste was die Spätfolgen angeht und auch keine Ahnung um den Fisch selbst. Naja in den 60ern war das wohl egal und es gab wohl auch keine Auflagen diesbezüglich. Seid froh das es die jetzt gibt, wer weiß was wir sonst noch eingeschleppt worden wäre.


----------



## Rudl (9. November 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*

Hallo Denni!

Keine Ahnung wie es bei euch ist, zmd. bei uns wird der Amur sehr oft geringschätzig abgewertet.
Mein Sohn hingegen ist Amurfan und auch mir gefällt der Fisch mit seinen Torpedoförmigen Körper sehr gut.
Bei einen gesunden Besatz schädigt der Amur genauso wenig oder viel das Gewässer wie jeder andere Fisch auch.
Bei Übermässigkeit sieht das schon ganz anders aus.
Da kann es auch schon sein das bei zuviel Ausscheidungen zu einer Überdüngung kommt und das Algenproblem noch grösser wird.


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. November 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*

Du Hast es falsch verstanden, es ging nicht um die Qualität des Fisches sondern um die Gesetzeslage welche den Besatz wohl in Ausnahmefällen zulässt. Hier in Lev gibt es wohl einige Angelgewässer die einen guten Bestand von denen aufweisen, also Amur, Tolstolob und Silberkarpfen.

Mir reichen unsere einheimischen Fische, ich muß hier keine Schwarzbarsche haben, werde ich aber wahrscheinlich in einigen Jahren hier kriegen (danke Franzosen)... Ich würde jeden den ich dabei erwische wie er seine Sonnenbarsche oder sonstige Süßwasserfische aus dem Aquarium in ein Gewässer kippt hinterher schmeißen und erst wen alle eingefangen hat aus dem Wasser lassen, danach noch einen ordentliches Feilchen verpassen damit er das nicht so schnell vergisst.

Das der Fisch den Bestand nicht gefährdet ist mir bewusst, aber es geht um seine Art der Futterverwertung und die ist nicht ohne.


----------



## avoelkl (9. November 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*

Zum Thema Graskarpfen und Seerosen. Diese Fische vernichten sehr wolhl Seerosen. Und zwar dann, wenn das restliche Grünzeug absolut weg ist.Ich kann nur jedem raten, niemals Graskarpfen zu Krautbekämpfung einzusetzen.Bei uns im Verein hat man in den 80er mit Graskarpfen das Pflanzenproblem lösen wollen. Mit durchschlagendem Erfolg. In unseren Gewässern (tiefe bis max. 2 m und der große See vielleicht 2-3 ha) waren reichlich Planzen, weiße Seerosen, Teichrosen usw. vorhanden. Und die Gewässer waren klar (auch im Sommer) und voller Fische. Nur waren diese eben nicht für jeden Angler leicht zu fangen. Man verlor schon mal nen Fisch in den Pflanzen. Aber es waren ja riesige Mengen da.Jetzt sind die Gwässer größtenteils Pflanzenfrei, im Sommer sehr warm, trüb und mit den Fischen ist es nicht mehr so weit her. Es gibt sie noch, aber im Vergleich zu früher mit den Pflanzen ein Witz.Ich vermisse auch den schönen Anblick, wenn das Wasser klar ist (wird durch die Pflanzen gereinigt), die ganzen Blüten auf dem Wasser und mitten in einer kleinen Lücke mein Schwimmer;-)))) Unser Verein hat bitteres Lehrgeld bezahlt und man hat dann als es schon viel zu spät war versucht durch abfischen die Grasfische wieder rauszubekommen, teilweise wurden ganze Teiche abgelassen um der Sache Herr zu werden. So wie früher werden die Seen wohl erst in 30 Jahren oder mehr aussehen.GrüßeAndi


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. November 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*



ollidi schrieb:


> Es gibt definitiv ein Besatzverbot für Graskarpfen. Ein Nachbarverein hat gerade eine Klage am Hals, wo es um mehrere tausend Euronen Strafe geht, weil die welche eingesetzt haben. Und zwar genau 5 Stück!


 
Gibt es zu der Klage schon irgendein Ergebnis?

Diese Info wäre für mich sehr interessant, da unser Verein auch so ein Schwachsinn betreibt. Letztes jahr wurden in ein Gewässer mit ca. 0,7 Ha ca 20 - 30 Graser besetzt (ein Altbestand war auch noch vorhanden), obwohl ich unseren Vorstand mehrfach auf ein Verstoss gegen das Landesfischereigesetz Schleswig-Holstein hingewiesen habe.|evil:

Der neueste Witz ist, dass unser erster Vorsitzender die Graser jetzt auch noch auf den Erlaubnisscheinen unter Artenschutz aufführen will.#q


----------



## cipro2003 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*

@Dorschgreifer-Kümmer dich am besten um einen neuen Verein:mDas ist ja wohl der größte Witz überhaupt-Graser unter Schutz stellen...#d


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. November 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*



cipro2003 schrieb:


> @Dorschgreifer-Kümmer dich am besten um einen neuen Verein:mDas ist ja wohl der größte Witz überhaupt-Graser unter Schutz stellen...#d


 
Du wirst lachen, da habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht.  Es gibt ja immerhin noch genügend Vereine in der näheren Umgebeung, wo sogar der Beitrag geringer ist. 

Allerdings bin ich jetzt schon über 25 Jahre Mitglied in diesem Verein und seit über 15 Jahren im Jugendvorstand, das gibt man nicht so schnell auf, nur weil der Hauptvorstand momentan neben der Spur läuft.


----------



## Carp4Fun (23. November 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*

Moin Rüdiger,

Ich kenn da auch so einen Verein () und zitiere mal von meinem Erlaubnisschein, den ich hier vor mir liegen habe:

*Graskarpfen dürfen nicht entnommen werden!!!!!!*

Genauso steht es dort (Schriftgröße und Anzahl der Ausrufezeichen lassen auf den wichtigsten Punkt unseres Erlaubnisscheines schließen, könnte man meinen:m) und war wohl ursprünglich für ein künstliches, geschlossenes Gewässer gedacht, in das vor wenigen Jahren -unsinnigerweise- einige Graskarpfen besetzt worden sind. Nun kann man, was den Fischbesatz o.g. Gewässertypen angeht, nach meinem Kenntnisstand nur wenig machen. Da sich dieses verhängte Entnahmeverbot aber auch auf unsere offenen Gewässersysteme bezieht, werd ich mich diesbezüglich nochmal genauer informieren und den Missstand ein weiteres Mal ansprechen. Sollte man meines Erachtens auf den kommenden Erlaubnisscheinen dringlichst abändern...|rolleyes


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. November 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*

Sehr interessant Sascha,

vielleicht hat unser Verein da ja abgekoffert......., liegt ja zumindest sehr nahe.;+


----------



## MrTom (26. November 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*



> Graskarpfen dürfen nicht entnommen werden!!!!!!


Vielleicht haben sie ja im See einen Bestand von einer handvoll Tieren, der sozusage als "Krautpolizei" erhalten bleiben soll#c
mfg Thomas


----------



## gründler (26. November 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*

hi
Ich bin in 3 Vereinen in 2 steht genau das gleiche wie schon gepostet wurde=Graskarpfen dürfen nicht entnommen werden!!!
obwohl keine Krautbekämpfung nötig ist.Aber wozu auch entnemmen?die sollen doch angeblich nicht schmecken,und sehr viele Gräten haben???Ich habe noch kein gegessen und werde auch kein essen.

Und Seerosen fressen die wohl nicht,oder nur bestimmte Sorten,unsere Seerosen werden von Jahr zu Jahr mehr,obwohl es viele Grasser gibt.
lg


----------



## Michael R. (26. November 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*

Moin
Graser dürfen in Absprach mit der zuständigen Fischerei und der Naturschutz Behörde in Verbandsgewässer besetzt werden. Bei uns sind die Graser sogar geschont,dürfen also nicht entnommen werden. Letzter Besatz war 2004 also nich mal so lange her. Hab mich auch gewundert aber unser Presi hat mir (da ich es nicht glauben wollte) das gezeigt ist ne Klausel in so nem Vertrag zwischen Verband und Land.Gilt wohl nur bei starkem Bewuchs.


----------



## Gardenfly (27. November 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*

Da sich Graser nicht natürlich vermehren,werden die von vielen Naturschutzämtern geduldet,besonders da, wo sonnst,andere Entkrautungsmaßnahmen stark ins Geld gehen.


----------



## Fischakeenig (27. November 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Da sich Graser nicht natürlich vermehren


warum vermehren die sich net *malblödfrag*???|kopfkrat


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. November 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*



Fischakeenig schrieb:


> warum vermehren die sich net *malblödfrag*???|kopfkrat


Schlicht und ergreifend, weil die passenden Bedingungen (Klima, Laichhabitate, etc.) fehlen. Die Fischart kommt ja auch aus Fernost...


----------



## Fischakeenig (27. November 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*

Dankeeeeee|wavey:


----------



## Gardenfly (28. November 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*

brauchen mind. 27 Grad Wassertemp. +Wassertiefe min.3m +Stömung bei denen sogar Barben übel wird.

In Europa werden Graser nur künstlich vermehr,t über die Gabe von Hormonen.


----------



## MrTom (28. November 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Schlicht und ergreifend, weil die passenden Bedingungen (Klima, Laichhabitate, etc.) fehlen. Die Fischart kommt ja auch aus Fernost...


Ich hab eine Familie aus Fernost im Nachbarhaus, die vermehren sich prima, denen scheint das Klima hier zu gefallen:q
mfg Thomas


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. November 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*



MrTom schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Familie aus Fernost im Nachbarhaus, die vermehren sich prima, denen scheint das Klima hier zu gefallen


Die sind aber auch keine Kieslaicher, oder haben die Kies in ihrem Sandkasten??? |bigeyes


----------



## MrTom (28. November 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Die sind aber auch keine Kieslaicher, oder haben die Kies in ihrem Sandkasten??? |bigeyes


Ich würde sagen die Frau laicht überhaupt nicht, sie wird wohl lebendgebärend sein. Meine Hand würde ich dafür aber nicht ins Feuer legen, man weiss ja nie-andere Länder andere Sitten#c
mfg Thomas


----------



## Gunnar. (28. November 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*

Hi Paule,

Schöner lehrreicher Beitrag.Das nenn ich ne vernüftige Info.

@Thomas und Paddy,

Ihr seid ne einzige Enttäuschung...wie kann mann nur..............auf Kosten anderer................ ihr werdet heute in meinem Abendgebet nicht positiv bedacht.....Ätsch!!
Das ich vor Entbrüstung erstmal nen Lachanfall hatte , erwähn ich nur am Rande.....


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. November 2007)

*AW: Graser gegen Seerosen?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Was die natürlichen Laichhabitate angeht, so sind die pflanzenfressenden Cypriniden (Amur-, Mamor-, Silberkarpfen) nicht so wählerisch, so das sie theoretisch auch bei uns ablaichen könnten. Glücklicherweise brauchen sie zur Eireifung aber über einen längeren Zeitraum höhere Temperaturen als sie bei uns vorherschen, so das eine Vorreifung in Warmwasserteichen unumgänglich ist.


Dazu kommt noch, dass sie (zumindest in ihrem ursprünglichen Verbreitungsgebiet) zum Laichen in die Oberläufe der Flüsse ziehen... was hierzulande bei den meisten Gewässern schwierig sein dürfte. |rolleyes


Fischpaule schrieb:


> Ästiger Igelkolben (_Sparganum erectum_)


Muss heißen:
Aufrechter Igelkolben (Spargan*i*um erectum) 
Zudem haben es die Jungs mit dem Nixkraut (Najas spec.) und dem Hornkraut (Ceratophyllum demersum) ebenfalls nicht so besonders.
ABER - aus eigenen Beobachtungen muss ich *avoelkl* zustimmen: Wenn nix anderes mehr da ist, fressen die auch Seerosen (Nymphea spec.) - ebenso wie vermutlich auch den anderen Kram.
Ist schon beeindruckend wenn komplette Blüten und Blätter von der Oberfläche verschwinden!!! |bigeyes




MrTom schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen die Frau laicht überhaupt nicht, sie wird wohl lebendgebärend sein.


Verdammt! ich wusste da war noch was mit den Zahnkarpfen...


----------

